# Error installing SpamAssasin



## Grafula (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm trying to install SpamAssassin on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE*.*

When running `make` I get the following errors:


```
....
You have a working compiler.
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for NetAddr::IP::Util
Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
Writing Makefile for NetAddr::IP::Lite
Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
Writing Makefile for NetAddr::IP
Writing MYMETA.yml and MYMETA.json
==> Your Makefile has been rebuilt. <==
==> Please rerun the make command.  <==
false
*** [Makefile] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/p5-NetAddr-IP/work/NetAddr-IP-4.069.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/p5-NetAddr-IP.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
```

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Grafula (Jun 6, 2013)

*Solved*

I ran `make clean` and `make distclean` and `make rmconfig`. Then I removed the downloaded files from /usr/ports/distfiles that were used for this installation. And then I rebooted the machine.

After all the above it finally worked.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 6, 2013)

I know I'm becoming quite the ports-mgmt/portmaster advocate as of late, but I can't really help it 

Although you can use `# make install` or even better: `# make install clean` I think it's actually a lot easier to let portmaster sort it all out. In this case `# portmaster mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin` and be done with it.

The reason I'm mentioning this is because the script will utilize some "fail safe preparations" (my own wording) before it starts building. Amongst which making sure to run `make clean` so that it can be sure that no "build leftovers" could interfere.

Hope this can give you some ideas as well.


----------

